# Foggy finish



## jlmort1980 (Oct 21, 2010)

Ok, what am I doing wrong???? I have been trying the CA finish, and everytime it starts good, but I end up having spots that look matte or foggy looking.  I dont know what I am doing wrong.  Spots really look good and then right next to it I have spots that are very foggy.  I have been using a CA/BLO finish.  I put BLO on the towel and then put a few drops of CA on it and rub vigorously?!?!?!  The only thing I can think of is the BLO but I dont know.  Getting very disgusted....   HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MatthewZS (Oct 21, 2010)

Based on information I've gotten from the VERY helpful people here... and from some observations of my own....  What's happening (I think) is the glue is separating from the wood underneath, a couple of things can cause it: 1) Moisture on or in the blank during the application of CA  2)  possibly too much heat can cause it to do this from the friction of rubbing it on.  3) Oily woods.  Some woods such as some ebonys, bloodwood, etc.... are very oily and should be cleaned after sanding but before finishing with some acetone.

Hope one of these points you in a direction.


----------



## jaywood1207 (Oct 21, 2010)

Try without BLO.


----------



## rherrell (Oct 21, 2010)

I agree with Matthew. Also, don't use alcohol to clean with, it has water in it. Use compressed air if you have it, if not use acetone or CA accelerator to clean the blank.:wink:


----------



## witz1976 (Oct 21, 2010)

+1 on the discontinued use of DNA.  This stuff attracts moisture and is in all likeliness leading to your failure.  I always use acetone and never had an issue.


----------



## its_virgil (Oct 21, 2010)

Using WTF.  If not, it should be against the policies. I may be the only one who thinks so and that is OK too. You got some good info...I hope your finish improves.
Do a good turn daily!
Don



jlmort1980 said:


> Ok, what am I doing wrong????


----------



## MrPukaShell (Oct 21, 2010)

I use this method.  Only difference is I use Acetone not DNA.  Hope this helps.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9nXSaGOHMK8


----------



## snyiper (Oct 21, 2010)

As far as the finish I usually put BLO on first let it dry completely then apply my first thin coat. You have lots of information here but it may not be the way it is applied but the actual items being used.


----------



## GoodTurns (Oct 21, 2010)

snyiper said:


> As far as the finish I usually put BLO on first let it dry completely then apply my first thin coat....



same here, BLO only on wood that benefits from it, then thin CA, thin CA, Thick CA, Thick CA, sand.  no other junk in there, no accelerator...consistent and quick.


----------



## gketell (Oct 21, 2010)

The other possibility is that you are sanding through the CA in those spots so you have shine of CA next to dull of wood.  Usually doesn't show up until you hit the buffing stage (unless you REALLY sanded through).  Be sure to use a sanding backer block when doing your initial grits so you only sand the high spots.

I've also dumped using anything other than CA.  No Blo (it gathers water over time), no alcohol (ditto).  I seal and pop the grain with 2 coats of thin CA then apply 4-6 coats of thick CA before sanding.  

On hint when doing the thick CA is to put a stripe of CA on the paper towel before touching it to the blank and then dribble more CA on top of the blank as it spins very slowly.  This keeps the paper towel from soaking all the CA right back off.

Good luck.


----------



## Wood Butcher (Oct 21, 2010)

I forgot my accelerator spray can at a demo/class so tried breathing on the CA to speed the cure.  What I discovered was a foggy finish that had to be turned off.  Stupidity got involved and, I did it again.  That's when I discovered that even a little moisture will cause the fog.  I have not had that problem anywhere else in 6 years of doing a CA finish.  It makes me wonder if wood that is not as dry as it should be could cause the issue, hmmm.
WB


----------



## MoJo (Oct 21, 2010)

I've had lots of success with CA and also been plagued by those cloudy spots. I've found that it gets much worse when my CA is old. Maybe it cures more slowly and allows moisture to permeate it before it hardens or maybe it absorbs moisture as it ages in the bottle. I find that my success rate soars when the bottle is new. 

I tried CA from the local hobby shop and it didn't do well. I only buy from Monty now.

Not too long ago I saw that folks on the forum were using plastic polish on their CA. I tried it and I was amazed when I tried it as a last resort on a spotty CA finish. I was about ready to turn it off when I tried the plastic polish. Two minutes later I had a perfect finish and it stayed clear. I can't tell you why but it worked.

I start with Meguiar's Scratch X 2.0 Fine Scratch & Blemish Remover and finish with Meguiar's PlastX Clear Plastic Cleaner & Polish.  

Good luck!


----------

